
Quantum interference of currents in an atomtronic SQUID - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17185-6
======
cashsterling
SQUIDs are really fascinating to me so this article is right up my alley. My
colleagues and I, are developing a fully automated, wide imaging area,
scanning SQUID microscope for superconducting circuit imaging, evaluation,
etc. In this application, a SQUID is used as a micro-magnetometer. An array of
SQUIDs are also used as a low-noise current-to-voltage transimpedance
amplifier. Good times...

------
jdkee
“ The stored data are fed in through a modified series of microsurgical
contraautism prostheses.' I reeled off a numb version of my standard sales
pitch. 'Client's code is stored in a special chip; barring Squids, which we in
the trade don't like to talk about, there's no way to recover your phrase.
Can't drug it out, cut it out, torture it. I don't know it, never did.'

'Squids? Crawly things with arms?' We emerged into a deserted street market.
Shadowy figures watched us from across a makeshift square littered with fish
heads and rotting fruit. 'Superconducting quantum interfence detectors. Used
them in the war to find submarines, suss out enemy cyber systems.'

'Yeah? Navy stuff? From the war? Squid'll read that chip of yours?' She'd
stopped walking, and I felt her eyes on me behind those twin mirrors.”

------
ExcavateGrandMa
May I dissect you for the search?

